# Bunny Day Easter Egg Hunt!



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

*Please note that the hunt will end at 12PM/Noon PST or 3PM EST.
All egg reports sent after this time may be invalid.*​
Happy Bunny Day everyone! I'm Zipper T. Bunny and I've got a fun Easter Egg Hunt prepared for everyone today! Across the forum, I've hidden 10 Easter Eggs inside posts and messages. Use the hints provided below to hunt for them.

If you find an Easter Egg in a post or message, report the post/message with something saying you found the egg. A bunny assistant will check and verify the report. After that, I'll send you an Easter Egg shop item. (this will be done manually so don't expect instant results) *If you find all ten Easter Eggs, you'll even earn yourself an elusive Bunny Token!* Who wouldn't want that?!?!?

We ask that you please don't share or reveal the location of the Easter Eggs to others. It's no fun if everyone has them all by cheating.  *If you share the locations in any way, you may be disqualified from winning any items.* Good luck everyone!

If some eggs prove too difficult to find, additional hints may be provided later in the day.  But please do not post hints for others in this thread.

*EASY:*

1) Look inside the painting of the founder for this egg.

2) Happy Birthday to HarryPitman, Jelltells, DesertSunflower, Aton, jackerkeys, and monexx111!

3) Whoa, these eggs are in 3D man!

4) Ask the bunny assistants!

*MEDIUM:*

5) Keep your chin up!

6) You'll find this egg in the longest (non-deleted) thread in TBT history.

7) This egg is in a thread where people fight each other. No flames, just brawls.

*HARD:*

8) Find this egg where the long wait began nearly 3 years ago.

9) This egg is in a thread that was started by a MOD who is a MOD.
Hint #2: The MOD wears footwear on his head

10) The long lost admin of The Bell Tree holds this egg.
Hint #2: This admin was really SMART.

*1ST: Jake.*
*2ND: Prof Gallows*
*Everyone Else:*
VillageDweller
Mint
Joey
Superpenguin
oath2order
Kip
KarlaKGB
Keenan
Treasu(red)
Officer Berri
Thunderstruck
Kaiaa
MarineStorm
Torotix​


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 31, 2013)

Do we have to do them in order, almighty Egg Lord?


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Do we have to do them in order, almighty Egg Lord?



This bunny believes in free choice! Whichever order you prefer is acceptable!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 31, 2013)

If it's in a thread, or a particularly long one, will we have to dig through all of the posts in order to find it?


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> If it's in a thread, or a particularly long one, will we have to dig through all of the posts in order to find it?



It will be fairly obvious! Should be no need to go through every page in a thread. That would not be in the bunny spirit of fun!


----------



## ACking (Mar 31, 2013)

This is fun! And tricky. Lol. I'm enjoying finding these eggs. Thank you!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 31, 2013)

Found one!

Whew, I think that's enough for today.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2013)

I found all 10 make me mod pls i know this was just a stalkin exercise to see how good TBT members are at stalking so you can see who should be mod next

kthxbai  xx


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

We have our first winner! It is the one and only Jake.! He will be receiving his Bunny Token shortly.


----------



## ACking (Mar 31, 2013)

Ehhhhh.... I'm stuck. Ill check this later. How long will the eggs be here?


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

ACking said:


> Ehhhhh.... I'm stuck. Ill check this later. How long will the eggs be here?



An exact time has yet to be determined. Probably mid-day on Monday but the Egg Lord is unsure at the moment.


----------



## Torotix (Mar 31, 2013)

Hmm I only need a few more..#4, #9 and #10 are proving to be a little tricky


----------



## ACking (Mar 31, 2013)

#1 & #9. Difficult. My only two left.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

The Egg Lord asks that members please keep track of their egg collections! This means tracking which eggs/hints you have collected previously as some duplicate reports have come in!


----------



## Torotix (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes I'm having that problem right now, I can't remember which ones I already got ^^;


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

Torotix said:


> Yes I'm having that problem right now, I can't remember which ones I already got ^^;



I believe you are missing #9 and #10. The Egg Lord requests members keep track on their own but he may be able to offer assistance like this if needed.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

Those searching for #9 and #10, you are not alone! The Egg Lord would like to inform that those eggs have only been found twice each! Have faith and hints may follow at a later date!


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

Current Stats as of 2:00AM PST:

#1: 7 people (have found it)
#2: 7 people
#3: 5 people
#4: 6 people
#5: 7 people
#6: 7 people
#7: 6 people
#8: 6 people
#9: 2 people
#10: 2 people

The Egg Lord is off for now but he'll be back later for more egg giving! #9 and #10 will probably be getting extra hints too.

EDIT: Congrats to Prof Gallows! We have a second winner! Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Mar 31, 2013)

Found 2, not bad considering I haven't been on this forum very long.

Make that 3.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2013)

Ahhh I don't understand #2

jk I'm a dumbass


----------



## Joey (Mar 31, 2013)

I have been searching for number 9 for ages but I can't find it  It's my only one left


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 31, 2013)

I can't find any, they're all so hard to find!

*Edit:* I've found 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 and 8 so far.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 31, 2013)

I've found five so far. I can't find the rest...:/

EDIT: Make that 6.


----------



## AmenFashion (Mar 31, 2013)

This is cool!

I've found 6 I believe. Although there's a few that I feel could fit into two of the categories, so I'm not sure which I exactly found


----------



## Joey (Mar 31, 2013)

I think I will wait till later until there is another hint about number 9.


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 31, 2013)

I've only found two of them so far, I'm not really good at this but it is fun! ;D


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 31, 2013)

I've found 7 now.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2013)

I've got 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 10.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Mar 31, 2013)

Hmm...I think I've found #2 and #10 so far.


----------



## Mint (Mar 31, 2013)

I've found 2, 3, 4, 6, and 8 so far. They're not easy to find.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 31, 2013)

I found them all, yay!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2013)

Just 9 and 10 to go...


----------



## Mint (Mar 31, 2013)

I only have to find #10.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay, now I think I have everything but #1, #5, and #6.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2013)

More hints plz. For 9 & 10


----------



## xStarie (Mar 31, 2013)

I think something is wrong with me I can't find any of them...


----------



## SockHead (Mar 31, 2013)

#9 is very dear, very close to my heart.


----------



## Mint (Mar 31, 2013)

I found all of them.


----------



## Kip (Mar 31, 2013)

HOW IS ERRY BODAY FINDIN 4?!! i feel so stupid :| i have no idea what to do for that one.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

;-; I have literally no idea how to find 8 9 and 10.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't know number 9 and 10. They are very difficult to find!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't know how to put this in safe terms, but I used a certain site function to find some eggs.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

I need a hint or something for 8 9 and 10 I got all the others right off but I can't even think of where 9 and 10 could be since I'm a newer user and have no idea who either of those could be referring to... every time I think I know what 8 is I end up being wrong. ;-;

I'm starting to get a headache...


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2013)

Sock had a suggestion on page 4.



SockHead said:


> #9 is very dear, very close to my heart.



Think about the long wait mentioned in number 8.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 31, 2013)

SockHead said:


> #9 is very dear, very close to my heart.



You say that and you have 959 friends. Evil hint is evil.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 31, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I don't know how to put this in safe terms, but I used a certain site function to find some eggs.



I found that out after I found all the eggs. I was kind of disappointed people could just use that


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

@_@ The difficulty curve is a straight line up into the stratosphere... I still have no idea how to find the eggs and I'm practically digging through every old topic in the new leaf section now.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 31, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> @_@ The difficulty curve is a straight line up into the stratosphere... I still have no idea how to find the eggs and I'm practically digging through every old topic in the new leaf section now.



Keep on searching! Easter Egg Hunts are meant to be difficult.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2013)

Who is this bloody long lost admin


----------



## Kip (Mar 31, 2013)

I almost have them all, just need #9 :> i cant believe i didn't know #4 before i posted the first time. The Hard section is easier than some Medium & Easy ones. Though that might just be me.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm taking a break for now. @_@ I've exhausted all the ideas I had for searching. Maybe Zipper T will give us a couple hints later on. I just don't know enough about the site and the older users and mods to have any idea how to find the last three right now.


----------



## VillageDweller (Mar 31, 2013)

Kip said:


> I almost have them all, just need #9 :> i cant believe i didn't know #4 before i posted the first time. The Hard section is easier than some Medium & Easy ones. Though that might just be me.



No I found 9 easier to find than number 3 lolol

omg I just need 8 and 9 but I haven't been "given" the eggs yet.


----------



## Mint (Mar 31, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I'm taking a break for now. @_@ I've exhausted all the ideas I had for searching. Maybe Zipper T will give us a couple hints later on. I just don't know enough about the site and the older users and mods to have any idea how to find the last three right now.



Don't give up! I don't know anything about the older users either, but if I can find all of the eggs, you can too! ^^
Searching up some phrases in google helped me find #10.

As for #8, you're on the right track by looking up old threads in the NL forum.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2013)

FOUND THEM ALL YEAH BOIIIIII


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

I finally found number 8. ...I think.

9 and 10 are still a long ways away though. ;-; And if I use a search feature I'll feel like I'm cheating...


----------



## Mint (Mar 31, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I finally found number 8. ...I think.
> 
> 9 and 10 are still a long ways away though. ;-; And if I use a search feature I'll feel like I'm cheating...


Google didn't give me the name of #10, it just gave me an extra area to search. ^^; Congrats on finding #8!

Congrats, KarlaKGB!


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

Heads up guys, the Bunny Assistants are currently in the process of handing the eggs out. Once they're done, we'll look into an extra hint or two!

As for the search feature, that's OK. Everyone has access to it, there would no way to really avoid that.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

@_@ Thank you yellow colored egg lord.


----------



## Kip (Mar 31, 2013)

Found em all. I wasted so much of my time though!

Thank you for making such a fun event! i hope to see more.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

OH MAN I THINK I FOUND NUMBER NINE. ;-; I feel dumb now.

10 however will be nigh impossible.

IN YOUR FACE EGG 10 I AM SMARTER THAN YOU. *dances*


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2013)

Really got to make good use of the search function. 

Maybe instead of cluttering with loads of eggs, people can have one prize that had the number of eggs they found on it. And it could be a seasonal thing. More like a medal.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 31, 2013)

But I like having ten eggs.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

I didn't even end up using the search function. Like I said, felt like cheating. xD After I gave it some thought it was pretty obvious how I would go about finding number 9 and then with number 10 I just thought really hard and the obvious answer came. 

I just had to shut off the part of my brain that tries too hard at solving problems.


----------



## VillageDweller (Mar 31, 2013)

Omg no I can't remember if I reported one of them or not.
Oh mighty egg lord, could you lend any guidance to whether if I need one more or not?


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

The Egg Lord has spotted some duplicate reports which were not caught. (meaning: you reported an egg twice) Due to this, a couple members may have more eggs than they should and will not be recieving a token until it is all worked out.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 31, 2013)

Zipper I need a not confusing hint about #9 and #10. I've been looking since last night. I'm mad at myself I can't figure it out.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

I certainly hope it wasn't me. ;-; I've only got 9 eggs so far but I know I found all 10. I'd hate to think that I screwed up and miscounted one of the hard ones that was actually one of the others.

Edit: Welp now I have ten because magic bunny is faster than I can type. xD Yay!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2013)

Was I a duplicater?


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's a hint for #9

The MOD wears footwear on his head


----------



## VillageDweller (Mar 31, 2013)

Argh that's so annoying, I don't know if I can report this egg I found or not, since I remember seeing the thread but I know I found all the rest so I don't know what to do. Should I just report the egg anyway, Mr Egg Lord?


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> Argh that's so annoying, I don't know if I can report this egg I found or not, since I remember seeing the thread but I know I found all the rest so I don't know what to do. Should I just report the egg anyway, Mr Egg Lord?



PM the Egg Lord which one it is.

For the new page:

*New Hint for #9:* The MOD wears footwear on his head

*New Hint for #10:* This admin was really SMART.


----------



## Joey (Mar 31, 2013)

Found all 10 eggs. Thanks egg lord


----------



## VillageDweller (Mar 31, 2013)

DAT MOMENT WHEN I FINALLY FOUND THEM ALL.

#9 All makes sense once you find the thread qq


----------



## Mint (Mar 31, 2013)

Apparently I missed one and counted an egg twice. 8D;
Finally found all 10.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats to those who have found all ten eggs. Please understand it may take a little longer to recieve your bunny token as we must verify that you found all ten eggs excluding any duplicates. You WILL surely get the token eventually.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks, Zipper.

I hope I didn't duplicate anything. xD


----------



## Keenan (Mar 31, 2013)

Found all 10!

That was really fun. Thanks for doing this, mods! (And Zipper T. Bunny, of course!)


----------



## Thunder (Mar 31, 2013)

By golly, I done it.

My life is complete.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

): I did get a duplicate. I think I might just cry. -.-

Oh well... time to go hunting _again_.


----------



## VillageDweller (Mar 31, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> ): I did get a duplicate. I think I might just cry. -.-
> 
> Oh well... time to go hunting _again_.



Aww, poor you. :c
Which one do you need?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for running this


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

THERE WE GO FOUND IT. @_@ Imma done.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

Congratulations to these winners! You will be receiving your Bunny Token shortly.

VillageDweller
Mint
Joey
Superpenguin
oath2order
Kip
KarlaKGB
Keenan
Treasu(red)
Officer Berri
Thunderstruck

I think that is everyone who has earned all ten eggs so far but the Egg Lord may have missed someone. If you believe you are owed a Bunny Token and are not on this list, please contact the Egg Lord to double check!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2013)

Yup okay it's official now, I can unbookmark this thread


----------



## Mint (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you, Egg Lord!


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 31, 2013)

I still can't find eggs 9 and 10.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> I still can't find eggs 9 and 10.



Have you read the new hints for #9 and #10? They can be found in the first post or on Page 8. Good luck!


----------



## Hamusuta (Mar 31, 2013)

I know what 2 is i just can't find the thread omg... >_<


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2013)

I have too many items now, and it only shows 5 of what you have  #firstworldproblems

as I write that, I discover you can configure what you want to appear


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> I have too many items now, and it only shows 5 of what you have  #firstworldproblems
> 
> as I write that, I discover you can configure what you want to appear



Yeah, we have a limit on the sidebar otherwise it would be longer than some avatars!  But as you discovered, you can select which items you wish to appear. If anyone doesn't know, head over to your Shop inventory to do that.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for that tip, Justin. I didn't know you could edit what shows up in your item bar!


----------



## Mary (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm sooo confused.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

Mary said:


> I'm sooo confused.



Read the first post completely and go hunting for eggs! The Egg Lord may be able to answer some questions you have unless they are in regard to locations.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you for my Bunny Token, Almightly Egg Lord!

I just figured out that Zipper T. Bunny is a separate account so no one knows his identity just like in Animal Crossing, mhmmm interesting.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 31, 2013)

Lol this is fun! 

I reported a wrong thing though, I didn't know people were gifted eggs for finding them!


----------



## WeiMoote (Mar 31, 2013)

I couldn't find any at all...


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> I couldn't find any at all...



The Egg Lord believes in you! Re-read the first hints and take a look around the forum. A couple should pop out to you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 31, 2013)

Ah my gosh, #9 has been conquered, one more to go. #10, you're next <(>,<)>


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2013)

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Congratulations to these winners! You will be receiving your Bunny Token shortly.
> 
> VillageDweller
> Mint
> ...



I am owed more than a bunny token for finding all 10 eggs within an hour and without any hints (better than all these basic peasants); for having the 'bidoof only egg' and having 8/10 eggs for anyone else.

kthxbai


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

Jake is da master.

WE ARE UNWORTHY TO BASK IN SUCH EGG FINDING SKILLS.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 31, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I am owed more than a bunny token for finding all 10 eggs within an hour and without any hints (better than all these basic peasants); for having the 'bidoof only egg' and having 8/10 eggs for anyone else.
> 
> kthxbai



Then I deserve more than a bunny token for finding #9 in the first two minutes of the hunt starting. ;]


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, finally. Found all 10. Do I still get a prize?


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

Congratulations to our latest winner, Kaiaa!


----------



## WeiMoote (Mar 31, 2013)

I've about given up on my search.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Then I deserve more than a bunny token for finding #9 in the first two minutes of the hunt starting. ;]



then I deserve more than what u get + a bunny token for not being a lil **** bein like 'o where is #7' 

also I found an 11th easter egg


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 31, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I am owed more than a bunny token for finding all 10 eggs within an hour and without any hints (better than all these basic peasants); for having the 'bidoof only egg' and having 8/10 eggs for anyone else.
> 
> kthxbai



Most found the eggs within an hour of reading the clues. 

Kthxbai


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Most found the eggs within an hour of reading the clues.
> 
> Kthxbai



i found dem within an hour of the event being up + DID U HAVE A BIDOOF ONLY EGG HEY MATE NAHH THOUGHT NOT
also.... DID U FIND 8/10 EGGS B4 ANYONE ELSE??
yea thts wat i thought 

kthxbai


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 31, 2013)

Jake. said:


> i found dem within an hour of the event being up + DID U HAVE A BIDOOF ONLY EGG HEY MATE NAHH THOUGHT NOT
> also.... DID U FIND 8/10 EGGS B4 ANYONE ELSE??
> yea thts wat i thought
> 
> kthxbai



Why aren't you displaying your "Bidoof only egg"?

Kthxbai


----------



## Kip (Mar 31, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I am owed more than a bunny token for finding all 10 eggs within an hour and without any hints (better than all these basic peasants); for having the 'bidoof only egg' and having 8/10 eggs for anyone else.
> 
> kthxbai



I didn't use any hints  kthxhello


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay, that's enough guys. Nobody is getting anything special because they found them first. It's not fair because of timezones.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 31, 2013)

Kip said:


> I didn't use any hints  kthxhello



*Gasp* You didn't even look at this thread, and you randomly found every egg? Bravo, man, bravo.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

I didn't use any hints either. xD Mainly because I'd found all but number nine when that hint came out, and I already knew who number 9's hint was talking about, I just had to find the right thread.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 31, 2013)

Bunny Day is almost over! D:


----------



## ACking (Mar 31, 2013)

I have number ten left, that's it..... :-(


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Bunny Day is almost over! D:





While Bunny Day will be ending soon, the egg hunt will keep going until around Noon PST tomorrow to make sure everyone has a chance. That means you have about 18 hours left! Hop to it!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 31, 2013)

Bunny Day may be ending, but it will forever live in our hearts!


----------



## SockHead (Mar 31, 2013)

I didn't even have to do anything WOO!


----------



## ACking (Mar 31, 2013)

SockHead said:


> I didn't even have to do anything WOO!



I think I might cry. Lol


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Mar 31, 2013)

Wait a minute...I think I may have mixed up #1 and #10...not too sure, though.  

EDIT: Looks like I did!

---

Wow...I feel really stupid not being able to find out what #5 was...well, looks like I found all of the eggs!


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Mar 31, 2013)

Congratulations to yet another winner, MarineStorm!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Mar 31, 2013)

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Congratulations to yet another winner, MarineStorm!



Haha, thanks. That was a fun challenge!


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Apr 1, 2013)

I missed it earlier but Torotix is also a winner! (The Egg Lord apologizes!) Congratulations!


----------



## Elijo (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't understand #5 and thats the only egg left to find.  Looks like I won't be getting a token.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Apr 1, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> I don't understand #5 and thats the only egg left to find.  Looks like I won't be getting a token.



As much as the Egg Lord would love to help you, it wouldn't be very fair to everyone else.  I will just say try to interpret the hint in a different way.


----------



## Elijo (Apr 1, 2013)

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> As much as the Egg Lord would love to help you, it wouldn't be very fair to everyone else.  I will just say try to interpret the hint in a different way.



...I'll...Try...I guess... But I think I'll fail in the end.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Be happy!


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 1, 2013)

I tried my best...


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 1, 2013)

You've still got 2 hours left!


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 1, 2013)

I think I've found them all.  Is there anyway this can be confirmed as there is only 50 minutes left!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 1, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> I think I've found them all.  Is there anyway this can be confirmed as there is only 50 minutes left!



As long as you think you've got them all before 3:00PM EST, we'll mark you down and gift you the eggs in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Elijo (Apr 1, 2013)

Finally I have found all ten eggs! With five minutes to spare too! Thank you TBT for holding this competition! o(^▽^)o


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay, the hunt is officially over! We'll be looking over the last reports now. Expect a follow up post later today.


----------

